# TiVo for Amazon Fire TV (Beta)



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

New Amazon Fire TV app is out!


----------



## mkwilliams1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm so hoping there's going to be an Apple TV app when the new Apple TV comes out later this month...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Zonker007 said:


> New Amazon Fire TV app is out!


Here is an article: http://www.aftvnews.com/tivo-app-arrives-on-amazon-fire-tv-in-beta-form/


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am heading out of town next week, so I suppose I should grab one - just for testing purposes, you know!


----------

